# Union and Castle ships to the Cape



## George Hendrie (Jan 14, 2012)

Hi to all
I have been asked to try and find what ship a certain ANDRIES or ANDREAS STORE sailed on from Southampton for Cape Town between the years 1895 and 1899. I am presuming it would have been a Union or Castle Royal Mail steamer.
If anyone has passenger lists of that period I would be very grateful for any help.
Thanks, George.


----------



## Chris Isaac (Jul 29, 2006)

Try
http://www.unioncastlestaffregister.co.uk/


----------



## George Hendrie (Jan 14, 2012)

Chris Isaac said:


> Try
> http://www.unioncastlestaffregister.co.uk/


Thanks Chris

I found a lot of interesting info which I was not aware of but unfortunately not what I'm looking for. I will pass on the site to my ex U-C friends.

Regards George


----------

